# LaTeX - Funktion zeichnen mit Tikz



## jimb0p (14. Oktober 2013)

Hallo Zusammen,

bin in Mathe leider ne richtige null, muss aber mit LaTex die Funktion 2x-15 und Wurzel von x zeichnen in einem Koordinatensystem. Hat da jemand ein Tipp für micht?

Gruß!


----------



## Thinker (15. Oktober 2013)

jimb0p hat gesagt.:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> bin in Mathe leider ne richtige null, muss aber mit LaTex die Funktion 2x-15 und Wurzel von x zeichnen in einem Koordinatensystem. Hat da jemand ein Tipp für micht?



http://paws.wcu.edu/tsfoguel/tikzpgfmanual.pdf lesen und verstehen. Du kannst dir aus dem Tutorial das Koordinatensystem nehmen und mußt dann nur den Graphen hinzufügen. Dazu berechnest du genügend Stützstellen und lässt dir eine gerundete Linie zeichnen. Mit den Parametern spielen, bis es gut ausschaut.


----------



## jimb0p (18. Oktober 2013)

Hallo,

leider bekomme ich es nicht hin beide Funktionen ineinander zu zeichnen. Schaffe es nur bis hier hin:


```
\begin{tikzpicture}
	\draw[step=.5cm,gray,very thin] (-1.9,-1.9) grid (1.9,1.9);
	\draw (-2,0) -- (2,0);
	\draw (0,-2) -- (0,2);
	\draw	(0.9,0) node[anchor=north] {2x-15};
	\draw[thick] (-0.5,-1) -- (1.5,1.5);
\end{tikzpicture}.
```

Gibt es keine Möglichkeit die Funktionen direkt einzugeben?


----------



## jimb0p (23. Oktober 2013)

Sehe ich das richtig dass sich Tikz nur für das freie Zeichnen eignet? Gibt es eventuell elegantere Wege?


----------



## Thinker (24. Oktober 2013)

Sorry, der Link von mir zeigt auf eine veraltete Version... http://mirrors.ctan.org/graphics/pgf/base/doc/generic/pgf/pgfmanual.pdf ist wohl die neuste Version, dort auf Seite 224 findest du in Kapitel "19.5 Plotting a Function" das, was du suchst.


----------

